# Have you seen this rc18 part



## RACERSNOW (Oct 31, 2005)

A few weeks back I read a truck for sale post for a 18t, the seller said that he had a widening kit for it, Know i am looking to see if anyone knows if that part is available and if so who sells them and what do they call them, I run oval carpet and it would help alot to prevent traction rolls.... please e-mail me at [email protected] or pm me... thanks


----------



## redhatman (Jan 24, 2006)

i havent heard of any widening kits, however it doesnt mean you couldnt make one customly.


----------



## Rick Rad (Jan 7, 2003)

Saw a rc18t for sale on Ebay with longer right side suspension arms

and drive shafts about a week ago. Rick


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Mono Tuning makes an RC18T widening kit with aluminum A-Arms and longer CVDs.


----------

